# Anyone going to Red She Said launch?



## sambibabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Melbourne Myer is having Red She Said VIP night tomorrow. I really want to go, but can't go all the way to the city after work.  Is anyone going?  I got my Threesome and Stark naked today and they are fabulous.. I want to buy everything from that collection and maybe it is a good thing that I can't make it to the VIP night


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 27, 2008)

I really wanted to go to it, but couldnt/cant which sucks. Im hanging out for the release of the brush set though!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind getting the eyebrush set.  I wonder how much MAC Australia would sell those brush sets though. Did you see how Nordstrom is selling those sets for US$35 each (MAC US sells for US$49.50)???  Sucks they don't do international shipping.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 27, 2008)

------


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah, i saw that. i really want the brush set too! i and also want the basic brushes one to, so i think im going to try and work some overtime!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2008)

If MAC Australia sells the holiday brush sets for $118 (like they did with those red/green/blue set), then I will pass.  
Apparently Chapel St store is having Red She Said launch on Thursday - are you going?


----------



## redambition (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_If MAC Australia sells the holiday brush sets for $118 (like they did with those red/green/blue set), then I will pass.  
Apparently Chapel St store is having Red She Said launch on Thursday - are you going?_

 
yep - the prices will be about the same as the Colour Forms sets.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 28, 2008)

Im going to a sydney one on thursday. Cant wait. 
Im not really looking to get any of the pallettes or brush sets cause i have enough brush sets and never use the pallettes but wouldnt mind taking a look at some of the other stuff.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to the Myer Melbourne one today after work. I kind of got there a bit early because I didn't want to deal with crowds etc.. I got a migraine earlier and just wanted to get my stuff and go home. I got to play around with everything which was good. The lip and eye palettes didn't really grab me but I must say the Warm Eyes one has the most gorgeous green shade in it! I stayed away from the brush sets too because I have plenty from previous collections and really only buy full sized now.

There were drinks and little red cupcakes that were cute. Everyone was in red lips and had red flowers in their hair. I ended up getting Danger Zone, Persuasive some Dazzleglasses and some other stuff. I think those Dazzleglasses are going to sell out really fast so get em while they're hot ladies.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Im going to a sydney one on thursday. Cant wait. 
Im not really looking to get any of the pallettes or brush sets cause i have enough brush sets and never use the pallettes but wouldnt mind taking a look at some of the other stuff._

 
So Red She Said lauch will showcase other holiday collection as well?  Yeah, I am not interested in palettes either.  Lucky that, because I need all the money for Little Darlings and Dame Edna collections.

Thanks redambition! Ha!  Even with Aussie dollar so low, it is still cheaper to get the set from the state..


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I went to the Myer Melbourne one today after work. I kind of got there a bit early because I didn't want to deal with crowds etc.. I got a migraine earlier and just wanted to get my stuff and go home. I got to play around with everything which was good. The lip and eye palettes didn't really grab me but I must say the Warm Eyes one has the most gorgeous green shade in it! I stayed away from the brush sets too because I have plenty from previous collections and really only buy full sized now.

There were drinks and little red cupcakes that were cute. Everyone was in red lips and had red flowers in their hair. I ended up getting Danger Zone, Persuasive some Dazzleglasses and some other stuff. I think those Dazzleglasses are going to sell out really fast so get em while they're hot ladies._

 
Wow.. what looks did they do?  Do you think Persuasive is similar to Electroflash Sea & Sky?  I thought they might be similar and got Threesome instead.  Ooohhh.. I am so getting all the Dazzleglasses!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_If MAC Australia sells the holiday brush sets for $118 (like they did with those red/green/blue set), then I will pass. 
Apparently Chapel St store is having Red She Said launch on Thursday - are you going?_

 
Do you have to rsvp or anything to go? And if you dont what time is it?


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. what looks did they do?  Do you think Persuasive is similar to Electroflash Sea & Sky?  I thought they might be similar and got Threesome instead.  Ooohhh.. I am so getting all the Dazzleglasses!!_

 
You know the looks were not that amazing? Everyone just had on what they came to work in for the day which was either smokey eye, Ungaro look etc.. with a red flower stuck somewhere on their person. 

Persuasive is not really like Sea + Sky at all. Sea + Sky is a much brighter blue and the pale side is less glittery and more of a sky blue than Persuasive. Persuasive duo is more like Deep Truth + Moons Reflection (more glittery version). I thought it was really pretty so I had to get it. I might go back for that purple one... or that Browny/Bluey one.. or both lol. I got home and there was a Myer one voucher waiting for me which saves $10 on every $75 spent on cosmetics. Woohoo!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

  with a red flower stuck somewhere on their person  
 
 LOL.. I was told that they would do demo on two looks from Red She Said collection?
Dang! I was hoping Persuasive would be similar to Sea & Sky!  I applied Threesome (pink, plum and gold trio) on top of Fresco Rose p/p and it was so pretty - I am tempted to get more trios.  Not brave enough to get Dangerzone though.  Whoohooo! It helps to take Myer 1 card with you.. I always forget and leave it at home.

Cassandra-ellen, you have to ring the store and book yourself in. I only rang to ask about the release date and MA was so eager to book me in.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Cassandra-ellen, you have to ring the store and book yourself in. I only rang to ask about the release date and MA was so eager to book me in._

 
Ok. Thanks for your help.
I think i might savee my money though for the holiday brushes collection. Thats what im hanging out for!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Ok. Thanks for your help.
I think i might savee my money though for the holiday brushes collection. Thats what im hanging out for!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You got your priorities sorted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am undecided.. I don't like going to Chapel St store!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

Haha. Thanks, well i dont really lol. I have a massive list of stuff that im getting next week and then im going to get the brushes. Haha, i lied. Lol


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_

 I got home and there was a Myer one voucher waiting for me which saves $10 on every $75 spent on cosmetics. Woohoo!
_

 
If this is the one I recieved, doesn't it end Sunday... and they don't come out Til Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so annoyed!!!

Adelaide was disappointing. Didn't have ANYTHING I wanted... and I want a lot of stuff LOL!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_If this is the one I recieved, doesn't it end Sunday... and they don't come out Til Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so annoyed!!!_

 
What the? I would be annoyed too!  
What did Adelaide store have then? Did you get any Dazzleglass or Trios?

cassandra-ellen, I have my wishlist, which seems to get bigger everyday


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

haha, totally agree with you on that one sambibabe!


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 29, 2008)

Im going tonight! Exciting.
The dazzleglass are going perm though arent they?
Either way I'll be getting a few of the ones I didnt get the first time around. Too bad they arent re releasing Bare Neccesity that is my FAVOURITE!

I like the Idea of dangerzone but in reality Id never wear red shadow.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_The dazzleglass are going perm though arent they?
I like the Idea of dangerzone but in reality Id never wear red shadow._

 
Are they?  I saw Love Alert is sold out on MAC US website.. I am getting all of the Dazzleglasses, except Sugarimmmed.  I don't do red shadow either. Red shadows and black eyeliners remind me of Chinese opera singers.  Have fun.. Would love to see your Red She Said haul.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

AHH! Superly jelous of you Miss_Bailey!!!!
Gotta say how it goes.

Maybe next event mac holds we should have a big meet up?


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 30, 2008)

Good idea cassandra ellen!

So I didnt get ANY red she said stuff. To be honest I was pretty disappointed with all the palettes, I never use them anyway they just stay in my draw.

They had the other stuff out like the mineral eyeshadows and the lipppies and dazzleglass but they werent officially on sale, she let me get a dazzleglass anyway, actually I think they only had love alert, sugarrimmed, that orange one and baby sparks. I already have baby sparks so I got sugarrimmed, not big on baby sparks. I also got some new matte shadows from the perm collection.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Good idea cassandra ellen!

So I didnt get ANY red she said stuff. To be honest I was pretty disappointed with all the palettes, I never use them anyway they just stay in my draw.

They had the other stuff out like the mineral eyeshadows and the lipppies and dazzleglass but they werent officially on sale, she let me get a dazzleglass anyway, actually I think they only had love alert, sugarrimmed, that orange one and baby sparks. I already have baby sparks so I got sugarrimmed, not big on baby sparks. I also got some new matte shadows from the perm collection._

 
I think Palettes are not Red She Said collection, but they are 'Passions of Red' collection?  How annoying that stuff weren't officially on sale though. The girl from Chapel St store told me that I could come to the VIP night and buy stuff two weeks before the actual launching date, which is in fact 1 week prior, not 2 weeks lol. No Date night Dazzleglass?  Didn't you like any of the trios?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

RSS was the collection that pretty much got me into MAC. Before, I only had 1 or 2 shadows and that was it.

I stumbled upon the RSS launch whilst I was in Kuala Lumpur! (this was prior to becoming a Speckra member) 
The KL MAC girls are SOOO nice! (dare I say, nicer than some of their aussie equivalents) And were more than happy to apply the colours and let me have a play. I actually went back twice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought my first MAC brushes (just the LE basic brush set) for AUD$90.
_*thinks back with nostalgia... and also thinks 'I should've bought a tonne more with that exchange rate! D'oh!*_


----------

